# feul line



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi all i hope everyone is having a better summer than me, i have several trimmers that need feul line, i bought the kind of fuel line at home depo but its to big and so it leaks feul at the carb, i need to know where i can find fuel line that fits the gas tank holes but also small enough to fit the fittings on the carb, and i wuold like to get several feet of it because feul line costs nearly 3 dollars a pop  i have several weed eater trimmers some home lite trimmers, and some toro trimmers and 1 stil trimmer. any advise will be great and thanks all:wave::wave::wave:, and have a great summer.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A small engine repair shop would be a good place to go. They will generally stock fuel line in bulk so they can cut a length for you and will carry the more popular sizes.


----------



## chusted (Oct 19, 2008)

*I replaced the fule line, now bulb won't prime...*

I was having trouble keeping my Poulan Pro BVM200 blower running, and ultimately discovered that the fuel line connecting the filter was crumbled. I replaced the fuel line (filter was fine) but now I cannot get it going. I noticed that the bulb is pumping in the opposite direction that I think it should -- literally blowing into the tank through the filter. Any thoughts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps you have the lines hooked up to the carburetor in the wrong order. The primer should draw fuel from the tank, through the carburetor and return it into the fuel tank.


----------

